# First Tiel's a Handful! ;)



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I've had some discussions about training my Cockatiel, Romeo, in another area of this forum.. I decided to move it to the correct forum. Now that I'm here, let's get down to business: I have a 7 month old male cockatiel on my hands, no clicker, and I've only had him for 2 days. Should I begin the training process? If so, how should I go about it? Please help ASAP, I'm looking forward to being able to spend more time with my little Romeo! Thanks. 

- Meagan & Romeo


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The advice you've already had - to work on food bribery leading to step ups - is a good start. If you want to go for all-out positive reinforcement or clicker training, I have a brief summary on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.org/info/taming-clicker.html and there's a clicker training group at http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bird-Click/


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes-I've actually tried what you told me to do.. It's working wonderfully! I've made excellent progress! By talking to him reassuringly, and bribing him with spray millet, he has perched on my finger! He sat for a while while he ate, then slowly, VERY slowly, I lifted him. He became frightened and backed off of my hand, but that's a huge step in the right direction.. Thank you! Should I be saying step up, as he makes his way onto my finger? 

We appreciate it!

- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Should I be saying step up, as he makes his way onto my finger?


This is usually recommended but I personally don't do it. Once a bird has gotten used to stepping up he'll get on your outstretched finger more or less automatically, unless he has a reason for not wanting to step up. And in that case, saying "step up" isn't likely to have any more effect than just putting your finger in front of him!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I normaly make a clicking noise with my tong when I pick up McGee or our new bird Kate (No pictures of her yet, may have to change my name to 5 birdsNC lol) McGee will copy the noise when he wants picked up. If my hand is near him and he dose not make the noise that means "leave me alone". Kate is shy, she dose not click back, but she will turn away if she wants to be left alone.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I say "step up" but not all the time - she knows if I put my finger out it means I want her to step up and then if I want Arnie to get off onto something I say "step down". I believe she knows this verbal cue because sometimes if I put her in front of something and I don't say "step down" she will just sit there or try to run up my arm... "step up" also works if she tries to ignore my finger because she doesn't really want to step up, if I say it she's more likely to co-operate.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to say up to Lucky and cookie but now i offer my hand and they step up on their free will, other two im learning them so im saying up


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I thought about saying it but my hubby wasn't a fan (not sure why didn't ask) and I really don't need to as they step up just fine unless they don't WANT to then that's a whole other story!


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, okay. Thanks! That's kinda what I thought.. We've been doing well, and I'm hoping to buy some more spray millet today, to keep this training thing up! I'll keep you updated. ^.^

- Meagan & Romeo


----------

